# dont play this



## bev (Sep 22, 2009)

http://media.y3.com/games/files/hamstersnew.swf


Dont play this its addictive - my top score is only 96ft - but its good fun!Bev


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2009)

now you have said dont play this you do realise we all will now lol


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2009)

wow a staggering 11ft , im so slow getting used to such simplicity


----------



## am64 (Sep 22, 2009)

223 feet !!!!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2009)

goodness well done i gave up after 6 goes


----------



## am64 (Sep 22, 2009)

steff09 said:


> goodness well done i gave up after 6 goes



you can tell im feeling better!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2009)

am64 said:


> you can tell im feeling better!!



yes lol x


----------



## HelenP (Sep 22, 2009)

Doh!  It won't load for me, stops at 98%!!  Now you've said don't play it I REALLY wanna play it !! 

xx


----------



## katie (Sep 22, 2009)

169 hehe, great fun!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 22, 2009)

Oooh it's working now.  They're so sweet, I almost feel guilty when I splat them on the ground!!

Thanks for the link.

xx


----------



## bev (Sep 22, 2009)

am64 said:


> 223 feet !!!!!



Thats good - i cant do more than my 98ft - but then i am fairly rubbish on games etc!Bev


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

268!!!!!!! :d


----------



## DiabeticDave (Sep 23, 2009)

268.............was that the added total????....bloody rats!!!!!


----------



## am64 (Sep 23, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> 268.............was that the added total????....bloody rats!!!!!



yes the added total.... but my step son had a go...he got 135ft for one mousey...but then again he plays lots of games


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2009)

gods sake 95 arghh driving me mad this game is


----------



## coldclarity (Sep 24, 2009)

60ft.

This game's brilliant. I'm always in the market for a bit of time wasting


----------



## coldclarity (Sep 24, 2009)

I keep missing the pillow! Argh!!!


----------



## coldclarity (Sep 25, 2009)

405! I'm getting the hang of this!


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 25, 2009)

That's one lunch time I won't see again!

I had so many plans to do something worthwhile. 

(206 ft)


----------



## am64 (Sep 25, 2009)

coldclarity said:


> 405! I'm getting the hang of this!



how are you getting them to glide more?


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2009)

i've just given up i cant get hang of it 125 fgs!


----------



## coldclarity (Sep 26, 2009)

I think the secret is not to use all your glide up at the start... And to have nothing better to do for a while


----------



## bev (Sep 26, 2009)

244ft!!!!!!!Yipeeee.....


----------



## Andy (Sep 27, 2009)

205 great fun to pass the time lol


----------

